# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  علامت زدن جواب تست ها

## mahsa dr

*سلام دوستان خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید 
من ترازم در ازمون های ازمایشی4300 هست
درس میخونم میانگین 9 ساعت یا 8 ساعت 
یک دلیل پیدا کردم که چرا اینقدر کم میارم در تراز
اونم اینکه که جواب تست ها رو در کتاب علامت میزنم 
میخواستم ببینم ایا این کار من باعث همین کم بودن ترازمه اخه ار بعد که میخوام ب خونم برای دورس عمومی حفظی میخونم وبرای دروس تخصصی  تا نصفه جواب های محاسباتی رو حل میکنم وجواب اخر رو  بدست نمیارم*

----------


## مسیح

> *سلام دوستان خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید 
> من ترازم در ازمون های ازمایشی4300 هست
> درس میخونم میانگین 9 ساعت یا 8 ساعت 
> یک دلیل پیدا کردم که چرا اینقدر کم میارم در تراز
> اونم اینکه که جواب تست ها رو در کتاب علامت میزنم 
> میخواستم ببینم ایا این کار من باعث همین کم بودن ترازمه اخه ار بعد که میخوام ب خونم برای دورس عمومی حفظی میخونم وبرای دروس تخصصی  تا نصفه جواب های محاسباتی رو حل میکنم وجواب اخر رو  بدست نمیارم*


علت های مختلفی میتونه داشته باشه ... نمیشه گفت فقط همینه علتش و اینکه جواب آخر رو بدست نیاوردن کار بشدت بدیه چون محاسبات رو انجام نمیدین سر جلسه کنکور چون دستتون راه نیفتاده حساب کردن جواب آخر وقت میگیره ازتون ...
تو کتاب هم جواب سوالا رو اگه علامت نزنید اتفاقی نمیفته ...

----------


## S A E E D

> *سلام دوستان خسته نباشید امیدوارم خوب باشید 
> من ترازم در ازمون های ازمایشی4300 هست
> درس میخونم میانگین 9 ساعت یا 8 ساعت 
> یک دلیل پیدا کردم که چرا اینقدر کم میارم در تراز
> اونم اینکه که جواب تست ها رو در کتاب علامت میزنم 
> میخواستم ببینم ایا این کار من باعث همین کم بودن ترازمه اخه ار بعد که میخوام ب خونم برای دورس عمومی حفظی میخونم وبرای دروس تخصصی  تا نصفه جواب های محاسباتی رو حل میکنم وجواب اخر رو  بدست نمیارم*


بنظرم دلیلش اینه ک تازه شروع کردین به خوندن...
به درس خوندنت ادامه بده و ناامید نشو
اروم اروم قلق درسا و نحوه خوندن میاد دستتون و تراز هم طبیعتا بالا میره
غمت نباشه...فقط بخون: دی

دیدم ک می گم :Y (471): 

در مورد محاسبات هم ک دوستمون درست گفتن...

----------


## mahsa dr

*سلااااااااااااااااااااااا  ااام دوستان اشکال کارم رو پیدا کردم 
یکیش همین علامت زدن ها تو کتابام بود  که رفعش کردم 
دوم مرور بود که زود به زود همون مطلب رو مرور نکردم
و مفهومی نخوندن خب دوستان 
برای جبران تا اخر اسفند چیکار کنم برای جبران میخوام  نیسمال اول رو یکبار دیگه بخونم ولی نمیدونم چطوری برنامه ریزی کنم میشه کمک کنین ( بگید چطوری بچینم)
درضمن  برای زیست  اگه تستی هایی که بلد نیستم باید خیلی بخونمش یا اینکه دوباره درسنامه رو بخونم*

----------


## mahsa dr

up

----------


## mahsa dr

@درسا20

----------


## amirdostaneh

> @درسا20


faghat faghat test bezan darsname chie awal ketab bad test hamin

----------


## mahsa dr

> faghat faghat test bezan darsname chie awal ketab bad test hamin


سلام دوست من  چیکار کنم هنوز در درس های نیمسال اول مشکل دارم ؟؟

----------


## amirdostaneh

> سلام دوست من  چیکار کنم هنوز در درس های نیمسال اول مشکل دارم ؟؟


از چه نظر

قلم میری؟؟؟

----------


## mahsa dr

> از چه نظر
> 
> قلم میری؟؟؟


بله قلم چی میرم ولی ترازم مو همون وال تاپیک گفتم زیاد جالب نیست نمیدونم چیکار کنم میخوام در دوران عید پیشرفت داشته باشم

----------


## mahsa dr

درسا رو میخوام یکبار دیگه مرور کنم نمیدونم چیکار کنم نمیخوام از درستم بره این مطالبی که خوندم مطالب رو فهمیدم به دلیل کم کاری نمیخوام کلا یادم بره  میخوام مرور داشته باشم تست بزنم ولی درس های جدید نیسمال دوم :Yahoo (35):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> درسا رو میخوام یکبار دیگه مرور کنم نمیدونم چیکار کنم نمیخوام از درستم بره این مطالبی که خوندم مطالب رو فهمیدم به دلیل کم کاری نمیخوام کلا یادم بره  میخوام مرور داشته باشم تست بزنم ولی درس های جدید نیسمال دوم


خوب با قلم پیش رفتی این 3 هفته رو

----------


## mahsa dr

> خوب با قلم پیش رفتی این 3 هفته رو


بله پیش رفتم ولی یه جاهایی موندم اخه اسید وباز ژنتیک وشارش اشکال داشتم خیلی وقتمو گرفت عمومی خوندم  ریاضی نخوندم

----------


## mahsa dr

ساعت مطالعه ام افت میکنه یک دفعه  فعلا دوروزه که نگه داشتم رو 9 ساعت

----------


## amirdostaneh

> بله پیش رفتم ولی یه جاهایی موندم اخه اسید وباز ژنتیک وشارش اشکال داشتم خیلی وقتمو گرفت عمومی خوندم  ریاضی نخوندم


3 هفته وقت بود عمومی رو همیشه بزار هفته اخر چون زود فراموش میشه اسید و باز هم که چیز خاصی نداره هم چنین شارش ولی ژنتیک سخت تره باید روش بیشتر وقت میزاشتی من از همین الان ژنتیک رو بستم واسه کنکور 

ببین زیاد رو درسنامه مانور نده همه چیز تو تسته خوب اگه دقت کنی ناشر نمیتونه بیاد تمام نکاتو تو درسنامه بگه باید تو تست خودشو نشون بده

الان مبحث تازه ای نخون فقط برو تست بزن

----------


## amirdostaneh

> ساعت مطالعه ام افت میکنه یک دفعه  فعلا دوروزه که نگه داشتم رو 9 ساعت


مگه مدرسه نمیری

----------


## mahsa dr

> 3 هفته وقت بود عمومی رو همیشه بزار هفته اخر چون زود فراموش میشه اسید و باز هم که چیز خاصی نداره هم چنین شارش ولی ژنتیک سخت تره باید روش بیشتر وقت میزاشتی من از همین الان ژنتیک رو بستم واسه کنکور 
> 
> ببین زیاد رو درسنامه مانور نده همه چیز تو تسته خوب اگه دقت کنی ناشر نمیتونه بیاد تمام نکاتو تو درسنامه بگه باید تو تست خودشو نشون بده
> 
> الان مبحث تازه ای نخون فقط برو تست بزن


مممنونم بابت راهنماییت 
جا موندم اخه اوللا من تغییر رشته ایم واصلا شارش رو نخونده بودم  ژنتیک هم نخونده بودم   زیستمم تازه دارم باز دوره میزنم اخه زود فراموشمم میشه خیلی بد قلقه زیست همش نکته مدرسه نمیرم فارغ التحصیلم

----------


## amirdostaneh

> مممنونم بابت راهنماییت 
> جا موندم اخه اوللا من تغییر رشته ایم واصلا شارش رو نخونده بودم  ژنتیک هم نخونده بودم   زیستمم تازه دارم باز دوره میزنم اخه زود فراموشمم میشه خیلی بد قلقه زیست همش نکته مدرسه نمیرم فارغ التحصیلم


اهان خوب پس زودتر بگو ژنتیک رو فعلا ول کنی بهتره چون فکر نکنم چیزی بفهمی ولی شارش رو یه دور از کتاب بخون و برو فقط تست بزن

----------


## mahsa dr

ژنتیک خوندم بلدم ولی باید تست بیشتر کار کنم تخته سیاه رو خوندم وشارش هم خوندم حتی فصل قبلش هم خوندم زمان  برای جاافتادن مطالب میخوام  مشکل من عقب افتادگی  از دروس نیمسال اوله  خوب نخوندمشون    زیست های نیسمال اول هنوز جا نیفتاده برام؟؟ :Yahoo (100):

----------


## amirdostaneh

> ژنتیک خوندم بلدم ولی باید تست بیشتر کار کنم تخته سیاه رو خوندم وشارش هم خوندم حتی فصل قبلش هم خوندم زمان  برای جاافتادن مطالب میخوام  مشکل من عقب افتادگی  از دروس نیمسال اوله  خوب نخوندمشون    زیست های نیسمال اول هنوز جا نیفتاده برام؟؟


خوندم نه برو تست بزن ببین بلدی یا نه درسنامه بخونی فکر میکنی بلدی

اگه منظورت پیش 1 هست که کلا جنبه حفظیش بیشتره

----------


## mahsa dr

> خوندم نه برو تست بزن ببین بلدی یا نه درسنامه بخونی فکر میکنی بلدی
> 
> اگه منظورت پیش 1 هست که کلا جنبه حفظیش بیشتره


 باشه میرم تست بزنم 
در زیست تست پیشتر کار کنم بهتره ؟؟؟
میترسم اولا از اینکه ترازم پایینه و اینکه نتونم  
حالا بگو چطور برنامه ریزی کنم  من هر کاری واسه برنامه ریزی کردم نتونستم  بیشتر از 10 ساعت بخونم

----------


## mahsa dr

کلا باید زیست هایی که خوندم یکبار دیگه بخونم وتست بزنم  اخه الرایمر دارم خخخخخخخخخ شوخی کردم 

نکاتش خیلی زیاده

----------


## amirdostaneh

> باشه میرم تست بزنم 
> در زیست تست پیشتر کار کنم بهتره ؟؟؟
> میترسم اولا از اینکه ترازم پایینه و اینکه نتونم  
> حالا بگو چطور برنامه ریزی کنم  من هر کاری واسه برنامه ریزی کردم نتونستم  بیشتر از 10 ساعت بخونم


100 %
تو زیستتو بالا بزن بعد ترازتو ببین
در مورد برنامه ریزی من چیزی ندارم که بگم
برنامه ی من حجمی هست نه زمانه
مثلا تا الان که اینجا ... تا تست زدم امروز
من میرم باز اخر شب میام فعلن

----------


## mahsa dr

> 100 %
> تو زیستتو بالا بزن بعد ترازتو ببین
> در مورد برنامه ریزی من چیزی ندارم که بگم
> برنامه ی من حجمی هست نه زمانه
> مثلا تا الان که اینجا ... تا تست زدم امروز
> من میرم باز اخر شب میام فعلن


  صبر کن انجمن زیاد نیمیام

----------


## mahsa dr

> صبر کن انجمن زیاد نیمیام


 برنامه ی حجمی شما چطوریه منم کاری به زمان ندارم دیگه میخوام حجمی کار کنم اخه بهتره

----------


## mahsa dr

شیمی چی فقط تست کار کنم  
ادبیات زیاد میخوانی یا تست میزنی میشه روش خوندن بگی؟؟ @amirdostaneh

----------


## dorsa20

> @درسا20


سلام فکر نمیکنم علتش این باشه روش درس خوندنتونو تغییر بدید و هم چنین مدیریت سر جلسه تون رو تقویت کنید

----------


## lily7

به نظرم این مسئله نمیتونه دلیلش باشه
به نظرم خیلی تست بزن . در حین حل تمرین خیلی چیزها رو یاد میگیری .
زود هم ناامید نشو ...

----------


## vahidz771

نخونده سر ازمون بری نباید زیر 4800 بیاد  :Yahoo (21): 
اول اینکه روی تشریحی مسلط باشید و با یه دیدگاه بهتر سمت تست ها برید . به پاسخنامه نگاه نکنید اصلا و بعد از یه تعداد مشخص تست جواب هاتون رو چه صحیح چه درست بررسی کنید تا ایراد کار رو پیدا کنید . مثلا من یه مدت شیمی رو زیر 10 میزدم بعد که بررسی کردم دیدم سوالارو با اینکه بلدم حوصله حل کردن نداشتم  :Yahoo (4):  الان بهتر شده به 40 رسیده .

----------


## mahsa dr

> به نظرم این مسئله نمیتونه دلیلش باشه
> به نظرم خیلی تست بزن . در حین حل تمرین خیلی چیزها رو یاد میگیری .
> زود هم ناامید نشو ...


نا امید نشدم ادامه میدم  اره من میتونم

----------


## mahsa dr

> نخونده سر ازمون بری نباید زیر 4800 بیاد 
> اول اینکه روی تشریحی مسلط باشید و با یه دیدگاه بهتر سمت تست ها برید . به پاسخنامه نگاه نکنید اصلا و بعد از یه تعداد مشخص تست جواب هاتون رو چه صحیح چه درست بررسی کنید تا ایراد کار رو پیدا کنید . مثلا من یه مدت شیمی رو زیر 10 میزدم بعد که بررسی کردم دیدم سوالارو با اینکه بلدم حوصله حل کردن نداشتم  الان بهتر شده به 40 رسیده .


 بله متاسفانه کمتر از 4800 میشم 
حتما این کارو انجام میدم که شما گفتی ممنون

----------


## Lovelife

*تو تخمین تراز قلمچی همه اختصاصی هارو 0 زدم عمومی ها همه 1 از ده
تراز شد 4500!!
شما شوخی میکنی دیگه؟
شکسته نفسی میکنی؟*

----------


## mahsa dr

> *تو تخمین تراز قلمچی همه اختصاصی هارو 0 زدم عمومی ها همه 1 از ده
> تراز شد 4500!!
> شما شوخی میکنی دیگه؟
> شکسته نفسی میکنی؟*


نه 
باور ندارم خودمو  اعتماد به نفس پایینی دارم  
خودمو زود میبازم   :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mahsa dr

> *تو تخمین تراز قلمچی همه اختصاصی هارو 0 زدم عمومی ها همه 1 از ده
> تراز شد 4500!!
> شما شوخی میکنی دیگه؟
> شکسته نفسی میکنی؟*


  فکر تراز وغیره واینکه بقیه بالاتر از من هستش نمیزاره تمرکز کنم  
 رو درسم  زود شکست رو قبول میکنم  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## vahidz771

> فکر تراز وغیره واینکه بقیه بالاتر از من هستش نمیزاره تمرکز کنم  
>  رو درسم  زود شکست رو قبول میکنم


قبول شکست که بازم شکست میاره ، اصن ببین ، نا امید جنگیدن باخته :Yahoo (1): 
ایراد کار رو پیدا کن ، از مشاور های خوب هم میتونی کمک بگیری .
البته دو نوع مشاور داریم : یکی هست میگه تو میتونی تو میتونی  :Yahoo (21):  این میشه انگیزشی که اگه راهکار نزاره جلوت به درد لا جرز دیوار میخوره  :Yahoo (4): 
یکی هم هست بهت راهو نشون میده که دمش گرم ، از این مشاورا استفاده کن  :Yahoo (79): 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## mina_77

عزیزم خاهرانه میگم

میخای ترازت پیشرفت کنه؟؟؟

اول اینو قبول کن که نمیشه همه دروس رو کامل و در یک سطح تسلطی خوند

دوتا اختصاصی دو تا عمومی انتخاب کن مفهومی و عمیق بخون و برای هر مبحث حداقل150تست رو بزن

آزمون بعد میای اینجا میگی 1000تا ترازم افزایش پیدا کرده

----------


## mahsa dr

> نخونده سر ازمون بری نباید زیر 4800 بیاد 
> اول اینکه روی تشریحی مسلط باشید و با یه دیدگاه بهتر سمت تست ها برید . به پاسخنامه نگاه نکنید اصلا و بعد از یه تعداد مشخص تست جواب هاتون رو چه صحیح چه درست بررسی کنید تا ایراد کار رو پیدا کنید . مثلا من یه مدت شیمی رو زیر 10 میزدم بعد که بررسی کردم دیدم سوالارو با اینکه بلدم حوصله حل کردن نداشتم  الان بهتر شده به 40 رسیده .


*
 سلامممممممم
 ممنون بابت نظرتون 
تست های اموزشی رو شما این روش رو دارید 
منم از این روش پیروی میکنم انشاالله که بهترین نتیجه رو بده* :Yahoo (100):

----------


## mahsa dr

> عزیزم خاهرانه میگم
> 
> میخای ترازت پیشرفت کنه؟؟؟
> 
> اول اینو قبول کن که نمیشه همه دروس رو کامل و در یک سطح تسلطی خوند
> 
> دوتا اختصاصی دو تا عمومی انتخاب کن مفهومی و عمیق بخون و برای هر مبحث حداقل150تست رو بزن
> 
> آزمون بعد میای اینجا میگی 1000تا ترازم افزایش پیدا کرده



*چشم ابجی گلم این روش رو انجام میدم انشاالله که نتیجه عالی بده یعنی به معنای ترکوندن 
جدی گفتم ممنون عزیزم*

----------


## mahsa dr

> قبول شکست که بازم شکست میاره ، اصن ببین ، نا امید جنگیدن باخته
> ایراد کار رو پیدا کن ، از مشاور های خوب هم میتونی کمک بگیری .
> البته دو نوع مشاور داریم : یکی هست میگه تو میتونی تو میتونی  این میشه انگیزشی که اگه راهکار نزاره جلوت به درد لا جرز دیوار میخوره 
> یکی هم هست بهت راهو نشون میده که دمش گرم ، از این مشاورا استفاده کن 
> موفق باشی


*مشاور که نه خودمممم مشاورم    شوخی کردم خودم به خودم مشاوره میدم وفکر میکنم البته فایل صوتی هم گوش میدم  مممنووووووووووووون داداش*

----------


## amirdostaneh

> *مشاور که نه خودمممم مشاورم    شوخی کردم خودم به خودم مشاوره میدم وفکر میکنم البته فایل صوتی هم گوش میدم  مممنووووووووووووون داداش*


tarazet chand shod

----------


## amh777

> *چشم ابجی گلم این روش رو انجام میدم انشاالله که نتیجه عالی بده یعنی به معنای ترکوندن 
> جدی گفتم ممنون عزیزم*


یه روش دیگه ایم هست که تا روز آخر همش اختصاصی میخونی کامل 24 ساعته بعد از پنجشنبه قبل آزمون عمومی میخونی(2روز) البته اگه پایه عمومیت ضعیف باشه جواب نمیده

----------


## mahsa dr

> tarazet chand shod


*4420* :Yahoo (68):

----------


## mahsa dr

> یه روش دیگه ایم هست که تا روز آخر همش اختصاصی میخونی کامل 24 ساعته بعد از پنجشنبه قبل آزمون عمومی میخونی(2روز) البته اگه پایه عمومیت ضعیف باشه جواب نمیده


 ممنون

----------


## Aryabartar

عجیبه 
یه بار پاسخنمامتو خالی بده ترازت 4700 شه 300 تا افزایش تراز داشته باشی !!!

----------


## vahidz771

> *4420*


200 تا افزایش داشتی خوبه  :Yahoo (4): 
یکاری کن ، بیا یه آزمون کلا فقط فیزیک + عمومی هارو بخون ، فیزیک زیاد هم تست بزن ببین ترازت چطور میشه

----------


## mahsa dr

> عجیبه 
> یه بار پاسخنمامتو خالی بده ترازت 4700 شه 300 تا افزایش تراز داشته باشی !!!


*
 سلا دوست من موضوع سفید دادن پاسخنامه یا اینکه  تراز بشه 4700 نیست 
دلیل این 4700  وعدم پیشرفتم باعث اشفتگی من هست*

----------


## mahsa dr

> 200 تا افزایش داشتی خوبه 
> یکاری کن ، بیا یه آزمون کلا فقط فیزیک + عمومی هارو بخون ، فیزیک زیاد هم تست بزن ببین ترازت چطور میشه


داداش باخوندن قسمت اول پیامت انگیزه گرفتم وذوق زده شدم 
من  الان دارم عمومی های نیمسال اول رو دوره میکنم  و هر چی تخصصی در روز  میخونم نیسمال اولش هم دوره میکنم به صورت تیکه تیکه  تا برای 7 فرودین  اماده بشم 
خوبه به نظرت؟؟؟
حالا برای این هفته چی رو بهتر بخونم
در ضمن عمومی ها رو گذاشتم هفته ی بعد بخونم .  زیست گیاهی رو چیکار کنم ؟؟؟   
تازه زیست پیشم هم دارم فیزیک رو تست میزنم

----------


## mahsa dr

اگه تا عید بتونم تاتراز6500 بیارم عالیه  :Yahoo (112):

----------


## vahidz771

> داداش باخوندن قسمت اول پیامت انگیزه گرفتم وذوق زده شدم 
> من  الان دارم عمومی های نیمسال اول رو دوره میکنم  و هر چی تخصصی در روز  میخونم نیسمال اولش هم دوره میکنم به صورت تیکه تیکه  تا برای 7 فرودین  اماده بشم 
> خوبه به نظرت؟؟؟
> حالا برای این هفته چی رو بهتر بخونم
> در ضمن عمومی ها رو گذاشتم هفته ی بعد بخونم .  زیست گیاهی رو چیکار کنم ؟؟؟   
> تازه زیست پیشم هم دارم فیزیک رو تست میزنم


من ریاضیم نمیدونم زیست گیاهی چی هست  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه میخوای اختصاصی هارو همرو باهم جلو ببری عمومی هارو زیاد وقت نذار ، یه روش برنامه ریزی تو یکی از تاپیک ها بود خوب توضیح داده بود برای ساعت مطالعه ، گفته بود با توجه به ضرایب برنامه بریزید ، مثلا برای ما که ریاضی ضریب ۱۲ هست باید از ۳۸ ساعت ( کل ضرایب ) ۱۲ ساعت مجموعه ریاضی خوند یا برای فیزیک ۹ ساعت از ۳۸ ساعت رو ، ادبیات ۴ ساعت و بقیه هم به همین صورت .
یه برنامه بلند مدت ( مثلا از آزمون ۷ فروردین به بعد تا آخر اردیبهشت ) بریز که همه ی درسا رو یدور کامل بخونی ( پایه و چهارم ) .؛ با توجه به تعطیلی بعد عید مدارس میشه تموم کرد . از الان تا آزمون هفتم هم یه برنامه خوب بریز یه تراز قابل قبولی بگیری هم انگیزه میگیری برای بعد عید هم اینکه خب یه درسایی رو خوندن برای پروسه عید تا اردیبهشت راحت تری تو اون عناوین . عمومی هارو هم نذار هفته آخر ، پخش کن تو طول هفته هر روز یک ساعت و نیم رو حتما داشته باش . اینکه دوستمون گفتن میذارن روز آخر فقط و فقط و فقط برای آزمون خوبه نه برای کنکور ! چون مطلب باید عمیقا توی ذهن دسته بندی بشه نه حفظ کردن سطحی! تست زدن تو عمومی ها هم فراموش نشه .
منطقه چند هستی؟ درصد هایی که لازم هست برای کنکور رو حتما ببین خیلی کمک میکنه مخصوصا برای ما ریاضی ها خیلی انگیزه میاره واقعا . مثلا همه درسا رو میانگین 50 بزنیم رتبه میاد زیر ۲۵۰ منطقه سه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mahsa dr

> من ریاضیم نمیدونم زیست گیاهی چی هست 
> اگه میخوای اختصاصی هارو همرو باهم جلو ببری عمومی هارو زیاد وقت نذار ، یه روش برنامه ریزی تو یکی از تاپیک ها بود خوب توضیح داده بود برای ساعت مطالعه ، گفته بود با توجه به ضرایب برنامه بریزید ، مثلا برای ما که ریاضی ضریب ۱۲ هست باید از ۳۸ ساعت ( کل ضرایب ) ۱۲ ساعت مجموعه ریاضی خوند یا برای فیزیک ۹ ساعت از ۳۸ ساعت رو ، ادبیات ۴ ساعت و بقیه هم به همین صورت .
> یه برنامه بلند مدت ( مثلا از آزمون ۷ فروردین به بعد تا آخر اردیبهشت ) بریز که همه ی درسا رو یدور کامل بخونی ( پایه و چهارم ) .؛ با توجه به تعطیلی بعد عید مدارس میشه تموم کرد . از الان تا آزمون هفتم هم یه برنامه خوب بریز یه تراز قابل قبولی بگیری هم انگیزه میگیری برای بعد عید هم اینکه خب یه درسایی رو خوندن برای پروسه عید تا اردیبهشت راحت تری تو اون عناوین . عمومی هارو هم نذار هفته آخر ، پخش کن تو طول هفته هر روز یک ساعت و نیم رو حتما داشته باش . اینکه دوستمون گفتن میذارن روز آخر فقط و فقط و فقط برای آزمون خوبه نه برای کنکور ! چون مطلب باید عمیقا توی ذهن دسته بندی بشه نه حفظ کردن سطحی! تست زدن تو عمومی ها هم فراموش نشه .
> منطقه چند هستی؟ درصد هایی که لازم هست برای کنکور رو حتما ببین خیلی کمک میکنه مخصوصا برای ما ریاضی ها خیلی انگیزه میاره واقعا . مثلا همه درسا رو میانگین 50 بزنیم رتبه میاد زیر ۲۵۰ منطقه سه


ممنون بابت نظرتون 
الان که باتوجه به نقاط قوت وپایدارم برنامه ریزی کردم  
منطقه سه هستم 
درضمن فکر کنم شما اشتباه خوندی من ترازم شد4420  نه 4700 صفحه ی قبل برگرد
اها یادم رفت شما ریاضی هستین 
من فارغ التحصیلم  مدرسه نمیرم   فکر کنم شما مدرسه میری یعنی اولین سالیه که کنکور میدی 
من تا سال چهارم ریاضی فیزیک خوندم بعد کنکور تجربی شرکت کردم .
ممنون بابت وقتی که میزاری وکمکم میکنی :Y (682):

----------


## mahsa dr

درضمن فکر کنم شما اشتباه خوندی من ترازم شد4420  نه 4700 


ببخشید این قسمت رو من اشتباه کردم  
عذر میخوام

----------


## mahsa dr

*دوستان ممنون بابت کمک هاتون ونظراتتون همگی موفق باشیممممم 

بریم برای جنگ با کنکور  
روز خوش*

----------


## Khali

:Yahoo (117):

----------

